# New to the forum



## Bret (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey all!

I'm the proud owner of 4 Caribe's and am very thankful I found this place. I've owned the fish for about 3 months now. I bought them from a member on here (not sure on his username) so he told me how to take care of them, etc. They are in a 40 gallon tank, black gravel, small plants (fake) and a small piece of driftwood to keep em company.

The other day I noticed one of them had a small white spot on its side where the scales where coming off. I went to the pets store and the guy I spoke to owned Red Bellies. He said it probably was a wound that got infected and recomended these "Fungus Clear" tablets. I did as the directions told and took the carbon filters out of my Emperor. Now my question is: When can I put the carbon filters back in?

Some other questions as well...

1. I've been feeding them Talapia fillets and they seem to like that. Is there anything else I can try besides this and frozen Krill? They dont seem to eat the Krill.

2. Is there any compatible non Piranha fish that can go with these?

3. Is my tank "maxed out" as far as putting a couple smaller fish in there?

4. Anyone been bitten by one of these bastards yet?









Thanks in advance! I look forward to being a member of this site!

-Bret


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Black Heart said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I'm the proud owner of 4 Caribe's and am very thankful I found this place. I've owned the fish for about 3 months now. I bought them from a member on here (not sure on his username) so he told me how to take care of them, etc. They are in a 40 gallon tank, black gravel, small plants (fake) and a small piece of driftwood to keep em company.
> 
> ...


welcome to the site black heart,









1. many kinds of fish are great food's for p's, catfish, tilapia, salmon, etc

2. well for long term, there really aren't any non piranha fish that can be kept with p's, some people keep fish like pleco's in there tanks for a while but as p's gain in size they will eat the fish.

3. your tank is too small to keep those pygo's for life, I would say for the fish you have currently you will want to upgrade to a 75 gallon tank, and if you want to add more pygo's than go to a tank 100 plus gallons, depending onthe size of your fish they could be kept in the 40 gal form a bit longer.

4. nope never bin bit.









good luck with your fish.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Can you post a picture of the wound in question?? Would help give us a better idea of what it is.

That tank is maxed, those fish should really be in a bigger tank, not sure the size of them, but that is pretty small.......


----------



## Bret (Jun 2, 2006)

The fish are about 4-5 inches max. I'll try to get a pic...


----------



## kirch24 (Apr 14, 2006)

Black Heart said:


> 1. I've been feeding them Talapia fillets and they seem to like that. Is there anything else I can try besides this and frozen Krill? They dont seem to eat the Krill.
> 
> Try feeders(fun to watch but not to often), shrimp, beefheart,frozen bloodworms/brineshrimp.
> 
> ...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to disease parasite and injury


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Welcome to P-Fury!!

Yeah, you are going to need a bigger tank. You already have that one maxed out.


----------

